# Muddy



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

...........................................


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely..  Our Maizie would be right in there with him..


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lovely pictures!
Muddy is very handsome.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgoues boy i love this breed


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Love the picc with Muddy looking through the long grass.
Super chap


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

mollymo said:


> Love the picc with Muddy looking through the long grass.
> Super chap


I love this picture too - put a smile on my face! 
And yup, gorgeous chap indeed!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is Handsome boy


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## heroes_46 (May 9, 2011)

awhhh your dog is really cute


----------

